# Lichtblitz beim Einschalten des Netzteils



## dreamdomain (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade meinen PC gereinigt und dabei natürlich den PC abgesteckt und den Schalter am Netzteil auf Aus gestellt (an einen Wasserhahn habe ich natürlich auch gelangt und den Start Knopf mehrmals gedrückt. Als ich dann den Stecker wieder eingesteckt habe und den Schalter hinten am Netzteil betätigt habe, war da ein Lichtblitz. Ich hab es an der Wand gesehen, weil mein PC mit dem Heck nah daran steht. Für mich sah es aus als wäre es aus Richtung Mobo gekommen, da der Lichtblitz aus den mittleren Lüftungsschlitzen hinten am Gehäuse kam. Der PC ließ sich ganz normal anschalten und läuft bis jetzt auch, aber welche Schäden könnten dabei entstanden sein? PC in Signatur.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Sofern alles normal läuft, dürfte nichts passiert sein.
Der Schalter am Netzteil hat ja Metallkontakte und da dürfte ein Lichtbogen entstanden sein.
Passierte bei mir auch manchmal und Schalte den PC nun über eine Steckerleiste stromlos da ich auf solche "Lichtspiele" im Netzteil keinen Bock mehr hatte 
gruß


----------



## dreamdomain (7. Oktober 2017)

Okay, ist es relevant dass ich den Schalter nicht leicht umgelegt habe sondern so dass er so ''schnalzt''?


----------



## 0madmexx0 (7. Oktober 2017)

Nein, das sollte nicht relevant sein.
Du musst halt bedenken, das wenn der PC vom Stromnetz getrennt wird sich die Kondensatoren entladen. Hängst du ihn wieder ans Netz (bzw legst du den Schalter um) gehen für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum einige Ampere durch bis diese wieder aufgeladen sind.
Beim alten Sicherungskasten zu Hause hat es da teilweise sogar den Schutzschalter (FI) raus gehauen und finster wars in der Bude


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2017)

Also ein Blitz sollte natürlich nicht vorkommen, KANN aber passieren wenn der Primärkondensator komplett entladen ist und man das netzteil einschaltet und es einen unsauberen Schaltkontakt gibt.
Ein ungeladener Kondensator ist in ersten Moment quasi ein Kurzschluss, sprich es fließt ein SEHR großer Strom in den Kondensator (moderne Netzteile haben Einschaltstrombegrenzer damit dabei nicht die Haussicherung fällt...). Wenn ein Kontakt da unsauber ist kanns schon mal zu einem kleinen Fünkchen kommen.


----------



## dreamdomain (8. Oktober 2017)

OK, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke für die Antworten. 

@Incredible Alk, also der Lichtbogen/blitz war nicht gelb wie ein Funke sondern wie so weiß-hellblau. Wie ein Blitz eben.

Edit: Ach ja, und der Blitz kam jetzt nicht aus Richtung Netzteil sondern aus der Mitte des PCs. Ich hab den Blitz halt an der Wand gesehen und da konnte ich sehen dass er durch dieses mittlere Lüftungsgitter hinten am PC geleuchtet hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk, also der Lichtbogen/blitz war nicht gelb wie ein Funke sondern wie so weiß-hellblau. Wie ein Blitz eben.


Alle elektrischen Blitze sind gleißend weiß (weil sie extrem heiß sind). Die gelben Funken die du meinst sind weit weniger heiße (daher rötliche oder gelbe) chemische Verbrennungen.



NRgamer schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, und der Blitz kam jetzt nicht aus Richtung Netzteil  sondern aus der Mitte des PCs. Ich hab den Blitz halt an der Wand  gesehen und da konnte ich sehen dass er durch dieses mittlere  Lüftungsgitter hinten am PC geleuchtet hat.



DAS sollte eigentlich nie passieren. 
Ein Blitz aus der Mitte des PCs kann höchstens durch hohe statische Entladung entstehen. Oder wenn ein Bauteil wirklich nen kapitalen Kurzen hat... was ich aber ausschließe da du sagst es funktioniert alles normal.


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

Also ein FI sollte nie fliegen, es sei denn das NT hat nen defeckt.

Bei mir fliegt auch ab und zu der Leitungssschutzschalter.

Und Lichtbögen hab ich jetzt noch nie gesehen.

Funktioniert der PC?


----------



## Noname1987 (8. Oktober 2017)

Mit was hast du gereinigt? Irgend ein leitendes Material am Pinsel oder So?


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Oktober 2017)

So Leute, der Lichtblitz kommt direkt vom MB. Schaut euch mal das ASRock X370 K4 an. So in der Mitte rechts ist so eine Abdeckung, wo LEDs verbaut sind. Der Lichtblitz war oben so halb unter der Abdeckung. PC funktioniert. Der Lichtblitz passiert nur wenn ich den Stecker einstecke und den Netzteil Schalter auf An umlege.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist mal ein Mainboard.


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube das Problem hat sich gelöst. Den ''Blitz'' hat eine LED verursacht, die blinkt anscheinend kurz auf, wenn ich das Netzteil einschalte, davor aber den Stecker neu eingesteckt habe. Seht euch mal die Bilder an, auf dem dunklen sieht man den Lichtblitz (habe ein Video gemacht und im richtigen Moment pausiert ->Screenshot) und auf dem anderen Bild könnt ihr die eingeschalteten LEDs am MB sehen. Die LED rechts, die auch am hellsten leuchtet ist anscheinend die LED die einen angeblichen Blitz erzeugt, wobei sie so wie's aussieht nur kurz aufblinkt.


----------

